# Can you feed Bettas Sea Monkeys?



## Hannah98 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was thinking of feeding my Bettas Sea Monkeys as a treat once in a while. I know that they are just Brine Shrimp but I'm just wondering if it would be safe to feed them if they were bought in one of those Sea Monkey kits. If it is safe, how often would you recommend I feed them to the fish? :thankyou:


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

It is safe, a lot of people feed their Betta fish Sea Monkeys. I don't know about how often or how much though.


----------



## Hannah98 (Mar 30, 2014)

sainthogan said:


> It is safe, a lot of people feed their Betta fish Sea Monkeys. I don't know about how often or how much though.


Okay, thanks for telling me


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

that would be so interesting o watch them chase them around. =D


----------



## NanaBeams (Feb 24, 2014)

It is best to feed the baby brine shrimp with the yolk sac attached. It offers more nutrition for the fish! After a week or so, the yolk sac is depleted, so it isn't as good.


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

You can feed sea monkeys, but do know that the sea monkeys "toy" contains a type of shrimp that does grow much larger than normal brine shrimp.

If you let the sea monkeys get to their full adult size they will be 1-2 cm long while brine shrimp remain much smaller throughout their adult lives.


----------



## MolHen (Dec 26, 2021)

NanaBeams said:


> It is best to feed the baby brine shrimp with the yolk sac attached. It offers more nutrition for the fish! After a week or so, the yolk sac is depleted, so it isn't as good.


I would think that the nutritional value would be the same. The yolk sac is just used to make the animal, so the animal itself would also contain same nutrient value.. ?


----------

